# Latest quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Just finished this one, I still have to hand stitch the binding down on it.
Lori Holt (Bee in my Bonnet) did a terrific tutorial on her blog a year or two ago on how to construct this block. I loved the block so much that this is the second quilt I've made with it. I sold the first one.

I used EQ to create my own layout using the block. Hobbs 80/20 batting, Aquamarine Glide thread on top, medium blue Isacord on bottom. Pantograph is fab feather pano 001 by Sweet Dreams Quilt Studio.

Quilt measures 92 x 92 inches square.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely quilt. Is Glide a brand of thread, or a type? It really punches up the quilt, especially with that quilting pattern.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I like that pattern too!

What stitch length do you use (stiches per inch). I'm starting out with my HQ and I think I'm setting my too short.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls!

Yes Glide is a brand. Fill-Tec makes it. They sell direct from their website, you won't find it in stores. I really like the sheen of it on quilt fabric.

I really like a lot less stitches per inch, 12 is my favorite. However, I've started making them about 8-9 simply because my vision is so poor now I can't see to pick them out when they're smaller.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Wow!!! That is so beautiful! I am learning to quilt and have only done a lap size Log Cabin. I'm looking forward to learning more . Thanks for sharing CJ, you do beautiful work


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wonderful quilt. The colours are so soft and the top stitching superb.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks  Working on the binding tonight. 1.5 sides done


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

It's beautiful! Great job. You do an excellent job with your long arm.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Simply lovely. Just looking at your pictures made me happy.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

CJ, you do beautiful machine quilting. Around here, most LAQ do simple loops, simple flower designs. Cost approx. $55 for a king-size quilt. Little more for binding.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you. This quilt is 92 x 92. If I were to charge for this, it would be $215 for the quilting and thread, not including batting.

I'm sure your local quilters would be happy to do more intricate quilting, but most people don't want to pay for it


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ, beautiful. I like seeing all the views of it that you posted.

It would be beautiful in a room of white rattan.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Those are some pretty blocks CJ. I think they was calling them Granny blocks from this sew-a-long (http://www.beeinmybonnetco.blogspot.com/2012/07/great-granny-along-and-giveaway.html).

I love the colors that you picked! It has kind of a English Cottage feel & look to them. Feminine with out screaming "GIRLY" at the top of it's lungs if you know what I mean. You did a wonderful job on the quilting too. Thanks for sharing it with us.

RHT


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies, yes Lori Holt's Great Granny Along blog post is where I learned to make the blocks. I made the first quilt via her blog, then this time designed my own layout.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

No, the few in this county do not do intricate work at any price. Maybe somewhere else around here, idk. The 2 I know do everything freehand, no pantagraph. How they can do that continuously without a pattern, I'll never know, but both have been doing this for 20-30+ years. One is a perfectionist and I prefer her work.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Beautiful! I love the pattern and the pallette!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ, I am always so impressed with the quilts that you do! You color choices and work are always so beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Very beautiful! What type of long arm do you use? Is it programmed or free style? The stitching is lovely. My mom has a long arm but I can't remember the brand off the top of my head. She makes what she calls "scribble" quilts, haha. I love the look of the loops I do love this feathery looking pattern you have done. Very elegant.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I have an APQS Millennium, equipped with an Intelliquilter. The design is a pantograph.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks, the work is very beautiful!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

That quilt is beautiful... I have never been one for machine quilting but that is amazing....


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you


----------

